# Cheese time!



## JCAP (Oct 15, 2019)

Greetings all,
  Had a beautiful and crisp morning here in PA, perfect for smoking cheese at least for a few hours.







I did 5 blocks- a sharp cheddar, horseradish cheddar, pepper jack, Gouda, and a Swiss with sundried tomatoes and bacon. I used 100% cherry pellets for about 2 hours until my temps crept to 90 and I shut it down. 

All vacuum sealed and resting comfortably...







The vacuum sealer is a game changer for me. Some initial tasting was really good. Much better than using a blend pellet like I was before, less ashy if that makes sense.

Anyway, happy cheese season all!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks good!
How long will that cheese last in a vacuum sealer in the fridge?


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Oct 15, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Cheese vacuum sealed and properly refrigerated will last years.


Time to spend more money :)


----------



## JCAP (Oct 15, 2019)

I was originally just sealing with plastic wrap and a ziploc bag. I'm sure that worked fine but not for long term storage. I'm hoping to space these out a bit but there's always an excuse to smoke more!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice looking cheese, it took on some good color. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DrewJ (Oct 16, 2019)

The older the cheese gets the better in my opinion. I always toss on two or three blocks of store brand Monterrey Jack when I'm smoking cheese and don't touch them for at least 9 months. It turns a 2 dollar chunk of cheese into something amazing. Next time I am gonna do at least 4 chunks if not more.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 16, 2019)

Cheese looks great! Tts about time for me to get some more done!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2019)

Cheese Looks Great, Neighbor!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## JCAP (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks all. Any excuse to fire up the toys!


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 17, 2019)

Nice job. I really love smoking horseradish cheddar.


----------



## dime (Oct 19, 2019)

Inspiring!  What articles or  tutorials do you guys recommend for learning how to start cold smoking cheeses?


----------



## JCAP (Oct 20, 2019)

dime said:


> Inspiring!  What articles or  tutorials do you guys recommend for learning how to start cold smoking cheeses?



I mostly floated around here and read a bunch of cheese threads. I also watched a bunch of YouTube videos. There’s tons of great info on this site to make some awesome cheese!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 20, 2019)

JCAP said:


> Swiss with sundried tomatoes and bacon



I haven't seen that one before. How was that?


----------



## JCAP (Oct 20, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I haven't seen that one before. How was that?



It’s interesting. Sundried tomato flavor dominates but I’ll have a better idea in a few weeks when I open it up!


----------



## David Halcomb (Nov 6, 2019)

I need to do this.  Time to start researching.


----------



## hawgrider (Nov 7, 2019)

JCAP said:


> Greetings all,
> Had a beautiful and crisp morning here in PA, perfect for smoking cheese at least for a few hours.
> View attachment 408541
> 
> ...


Cherry is the perfect smoke for cheese. With cherry its pretty hard to over smoke.
The people that claim you have to wait weeks and months before they can eat it crack me up! My cheese smoked with cherry is ready to eat the next day. Nice work!


----------



## JCAP (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks! 

I will say the only disappointment was the sundried tomato swiss. Things didn't work out for that one....

The really good thing is that all the blocks are gone and I need to smoke more this weekend!


----------

